# Spain going back to GMT ?



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Champions league will be starting earlier !
El Congreso debate que Espaa adopte el horario britnico. La Verdad
most seem to think that it is a done deal.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Crap idea. UK should adopt CET. What's the point in having the sun set an hour earlier?

(and don't tell me it's so it can rise an hour earlier - who cares whether it rises at 6am or 7am?!)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you aware that SPAIN has ONLY been on Berlin Time (cet) since dictator General Franco forced it into line with the Axis powers of Nazi Germany and fascist Italy in 1940?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah it'll fade the curtains, confuse birds, cows will give less milk and most importantly it will kill children.

Who cares either way really. I heard this this morning and my first thought was why? 
But it didn't go much beyond that. They mentioned Hitler and Stalin on the radio as reasons.

I don't see it as an issue, they can do what they want although it will mean later nights for me(or will it be earlier?) which is a pain but ho-hum.

In case anyone was wondering the first part of my post are all arguments used by Queenslanders against daylight savings so I figured the same applies here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Every now and again, they talk about the UK joining CET!!?? Maybe they'll all just swap LOL??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to admit that I find it faintly ridiculous that I live ON the Greenwich Mean Line - but we're on a different time!

tbh what difference would it REALLY make?

we'd all get used to it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Are you aware that SPAIN has ONLY been on Berlin Time (cet) since dictator General Franco forced it into line with the Axis powers of Nazi Germany and fascist Italy in 1940?


Yes, I did! I heard it on the radio yesterday, but one woman on this programme says that Britain also changed, or rather didn'tchange its clocks during the war, and according to Wikipedia, that's right
Son las cuatro, las cuatro en Canarias

_In 1940, during the Second World War, the clocks in Britain were not put back by an hour at the end of Summer Time. In subsequent years, clocks continued to be advanced by one hour each spring and put back by an hour each autumn until July 1945. During these summers, therefore, Britain was two hours ahead of GMT and operating on British Double Summer Time (BDST). The clocks were brought back in line with GMT at the end of summer in 1945. In 1947, due to severe fuel shortages, clocks were advanced by one hour on two occasions during the spring, and put back by one hour on two occasions during the autumn, meaning that Britain was back on BDST during that summer.[7][not in citation given]_

British Summer Time - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I have to admit that I find it faintly ridiculous that I live ON the Greenwich Mean Line - but we're on a different time!
> 
> tbh what difference would it REALLY make?
> 
> we'd all get used to it


It does make a difference if you can leave work in the middle of winter and still have a bit of daylight, or children can have an extra hour of daylight after school to play or do some sport. One of the most ridiculous things about the UK is the sun coming up soon after 4 in the morning in the middle of summer, and it setting at 3pm in the middle of winter.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> It does make a difference if you can leave work in the middle of winter and still have a bit of daylight, or children can have an extra hour of daylight after school to play or do some sport. One of the most ridiculous things about the UK is the sun coming up soon after 4 in the morning in the middle of summer, and it setting at 3pm in the middle of winter.


my kids go to school in the dark in the winter - in fact it's only September & it's not full light they leave the house even now - so I'd be happier for it to be lighter earlier

I know the clocks will be going back in a few weeks, but it will only take a few more weeks to be back in the same situation again

my point is - whatever happens with the clocks, it won't please everyone 

& don't most outdoor sports facilities have lighting? They do here....


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> Every now and again, they talk about the UK joining CET!!?? Maybe they'll all just swap LOL??
> 
> Jo xxx


You mean like a swinger's party for weather forecasters.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We are part of Spain and we are already on Western European Time, which is the same as G.M.T., So is Portugal, therefor in this respect, the Iberian part of Spain is the odd fellow ???????


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

When in the UK I always wanted to move to CET. I'm an evening person - I always hated dark evenings. 

Mornings being dark doesn't matter so much - I hate them anyway.

Now in Spain it doesn't matter so much as I don't work. 

Incidentally I wonder if Spain going to GMT will make it less likely that the UK will change to CET?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

France will not be happy.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The French are never happy. That's what being French means (my OH is 1/4 French so I am French by marriage and allowed to say such things). The sun rises and sets quite independently of what time we call it. As long as it doesn't affect the taste of brandy I don't give a hoot....


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> my kids go to school in the dark in the winter - in fact it's only September & it's not full light they leave the house even now - so I'd be happier for it to be lighter earlier
> 
> I know the clocks will be going back in a few weeks, but it will only take a few more weeks to be back in the same situation again
> 
> ...


Given a choice between taking my kids to school "in the dark" (which usually means going in some form of transport or walking along a lit street) and taking them back from school "in the dark" I'd choose the former. It's not as if it being dark in the morning prevents them from doing things. Yes the outdoor sports facilities that you pay for have lights, but maybe not the local park - at least not to the extent that they can have a kick around. Of course you're right that it won't please everyone, but from personal experience the vast majority of people would prefer lighter evenings.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Great :clap2:

Not having to remember the hour time difference when recording UK TV programmes :lol:


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

What struck me was they said it took a panel of people who probably should of had more pressing matters at hand 9 months to reach the decision.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Loads of reasons why it would be better.

1. If you watch TV programmes you could get to bed at a sensible time.

2. Uk folks just finishing their meals wouldn't ring when we were just starting ours.

3. Easier for business between UK and Spain 

I personally would love it to happen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

olivefarmer said:


> Loads of reasons why it would be better.
> 
> 1. If you watch TV programmes you could get to bed at a sensible time.
> 
> ...



I'd prefer it the other way round - the UK going CET!

Jo xxx


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'd prefer it the other way round - the UK going CET!
> 
> Jo xxx


I'm sure that we're all relieved that you put 'the UK going CET!' into your post.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

olivefarmer said:


> Loads of reasons why it would be better.
> 
> 1. If you watch TV programmes you could get to bed at a sensible time.


It would make no real difference. Spanish programmes would finish at the same local time and uk programmes can be viewed whenever you want.



olivefarmer said:


> 2. Uk folks just finishing their meals wouldn't ring when we were just starting ours.


Nope. The Spanish and the British currently eat at about the same time. The Spanish eat between 2pm and 3pm CET - which is between 1pm and 2pm GMT - which is the same time as most British people eat.



olivefarmer said:


> 3. Easier for business between UK and Spain


And worse for business between Spain and the eurozone - Spain's main market


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

During WW2 Britain had what they called double daylight saving in an effort to save vital energy resources for the war


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> It would make no real difference. Spanish programmes would finish at the same local time and uk programmes can be viewed whenever you want.


ah - but what about the very many who watch UK tele 'live'? (most people I know do) their favourite programme which starts at 9pm in the UK, doesn't start until 10pm Spanish time 


Chopera said:


> Nope. The Spanish and the British currently eat at about the same time. The Spanish eat between 2pm and 3pm CET - which is between 1pm and 2pm GMT - which is the same time as most British people eat.


but so very many Brits, especially the older ones, still eat to a UK timetable here - so would _always _be starting a meal just as their friends & family in the UK were finishing


Chopera said:


> And worse for business between Spain and the eurozone - Spain's main market



THAT I agree with


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe we should do one of those poll things? Would be interesting to see what people think


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I would definitely prefer the UK to go CET than Spain to go GMT.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

It appears to be Spain that the impetus for change is coming from for sound economic reasons. I'm afraid it is unlikely that the UK is going to consider changing so that emigrants are not troubled by phone calls during meals.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Seems as though it is all true. This was on the Beeb site this morning so it must be true (mustn't it):

Spanish MPs are to consider changing time zones by an hour after a report said this would improve eating, sleeping and working habits. 

The document by a parliamentary commission said that "Spain for more than 71 years has not been in the correct time zone". 

In 1942, the Spanish dictator General Franco moved Spain onto Central European Time to follow Nazi Germany.

The report says Spain should be in the same time zone as the UK and Portugal. 

Spain - on the western edge of Europe - is currently one hour ahead of GMT during the winter and two hours ahead in the summer.

'Bringing into line'

"We sleep almost an hour less than the World Health Organization recommends,'' the commission said. 

"All this has a negative effect on productivity, absenteeism, stress, accidents and school drop-out rates.''

It said that following the "wrong clock" explained why Spaniards tended to eat, leave work and go to bed later than their European neighbours.

"Our timetable is determined more by the sun than by the clock. We eat at one o'clock in the afternoon and dine at eight, according to the sun, but the clock says it is three o'clock and 10 o'clock," the text said.

It added that jumping back an hour would bring Spain "into line with Europe in many respects in which we currently differ".


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24294157


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've just seen it on the news on Antena3 - oddly just after a news item about a 'tomtato' - a plant which is a hybrid of a tomato & a potato & produces both


The TomTato: Plant which produces both potatoes and tomatoes launched in UK - Home News - UK - The Independent


I had to check that it isn't April 1st...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Changing time zones to explain productivity and drop out rates? How about cultural reasons? I would start there... an hour more of sleep isn't going to make a ni ni or their mom wake up and say "what am I doing with my life?!?"


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Changing time zones to explain productivity and drop out rates? How about cultural reasons? I would start there... an hour more of sleep isn't going to make a ni ni or their mom wake up and say "what am I doing with my life?!?"


:laugh:ound:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Many, many years ago, my Grandmother, upon hearing that the price of stamps was to go up but one old pence, went out and spent her entire weeks money on stamps at the old price to save money. She never used stamps anyway as she couldn't write. Based on this sound advice and in case the Spanish do revert to GMT, I am off to stock up on brandy; it might just be that if the sun is going to rise at a different time and the moon sets at a different time, brandy might start to taste strange....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Where I live (the most southwesterly part Spain) it is still dark at 8 am for half the year, so children are going to school in the dark. It would make sense to put the clock back.

I noticed the difference last week in Mallorca, being so much further east the sun rose half an hour earlier than in Cádiz.

Changing to GMT wouldn't affect me at all because I would still get up when it gets light and go to bed when I'm tired. The joys of retirement!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Where I live (the most southwesterly part Spain) it is still dark at 8 am for half the year, so children are going to school in the dark. It would make sense to put the clock back.
> 
> I noticed the difference last week in Mallorca, being so much further east the sun rose half an hour earlier than in Cádiz.
> 
> Changing to GMT wouldn't affect me at all because I would still get up when it gets light and go to bed when I'm tired. The joys of retirement!


RoSPA say that lighter evenings save lives.



> The relative peaks are explained by several factors:
> 
> Motorists are more tired after a day's work and concentration levels are lower
> Children tend to go straight to school in the morning but often digress on their way home, increasing their exposure to road dangers
> ...


. 

and...



> In 2009, the Department for Transport's consultation paper, "A Safer Way: Making Britain's Roads the Safest in the World" 4, confirmed that moving to lighter evenings would prevent about 80 deaths on the road a year.


Although it has to be said that the way children are driven to the school near us, 5 or 6 in a car and none of them wearing seatbelts demonstrates that road safety is not always uppermost in the Spanish psyche...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> RoSPA say that lighter evenings save lives.


But that's in the UK, where it gets dark much earlier in winter. Even if Spain moved to GMT it would still be light when the kids come out of school.


----------

